# Et l'iPod 4?



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2004)

On parle partout de l'iPod Mini... à en oublier l'iPod «normal»... Comment le voyez-vous évoluer? Prochainement?

Comme le disait Sylko récemment l'iPod Mini pourrait petit à petit prendre la place de l'iPod, ce dernier évoluant et élargissant ses possibilités.

Voir aussi sur MacPlus un petit délire.


----------



## Surfer Libre (10 Mars 2004)

Maintenant que l'iPod mini se consacre exclusivement à la musique, l'iPod "maxi" pourrait passer au cap supérieur avec l'introduction de la  couleur .

Le marché est prêt et Apple ne devrait pas trop tarder si elle ne veut pas se faire distancer par la concurence émergeante.


----------



## kisco (10 Mars 2004)

on avait parlé y a quelques temps d'une offre d'emploi d'Apple pour quelqu'un qui maîtrise QuickTime et l'iPod  (ou un truc comme ça), donc la fonction vidéo sera vraisemblablement disponible un de ces quatre.


----------



## lelavabeau (10 Mars 2004)

De la video pourquoi pas, mais sur un écran de cette taille ça va faire mal aux yeux, aïe j'a mal


----------



## Moof (10 Mars 2004)

L'iPod "normal" n'a plus d'avenir dans sa configuration actuelle. En effet, l'iPod Mini fait la même chose, en étant plus léger et plus petit... Oh, bien sur, l'iPod Mini a un disque 10 fois plus petit que celui du plus gros iPod, mais le disque de l'iPod Mini va évoluer (l'iPod a débuté à seulement 5 Go, après tout), et puis, qui a 40 Go de musique à mettre sur son baladeur ?

Un iPod, c'est un disque dur portable, sur lequel on peut stocker tous types de fichiers, les fichiers musicaux étant les seuls qui peuvent être directement exploités.

L'iPod va donc, à mon avis, évoluer vers de nouvelles fonctionalités. On peut penser à la vidéo, effectivement, même si je ne crois pas à la visualisation de films sur un écran intégré (même couvrant toute sa surface et en couleurs, hormis pour une prévisualisation). L'iPod pourrait être utilisé comme un magnétoscope de poche, lisant des MPEG 4, MOV ou DivX connecté à une télé.

Et après... Un disque dur... Un processeur... Un écran qui pourrait s'agrandir et devenir tactile... Il ne manque plus qu'un OS plus étoffé et un SDK pour que l'iPod acquière des fonctionalités que même Apple ne soupçonne pas.


----------



## vincmyl (10 Mars 2004)

Peut etre une évolution a l'Apple expo


----------



## minime (11 Mars 2004)

Moof a dit:
			
		

> L'iPod "normal" n'a plus d'avenir dans sa configuration actuelle. En effet, l'iPod Mini fait la même chose, en étant plus léger et plus petit... Oh, bien sur, l'iPod Mini a un disque 10 fois plus petit que celui du plus gros iPod, mais le disque de l'iPod Mini va évoluer (l'iPod a débuté à seulement 5 Go, après tout), et puis, qui a 40 Go de musique à mettre sur son baladeur ?



Il a fallu deux ans pour que le disque 1,8 pouce de l'iPod passe de 5 à 40 Go, il en faudra sans doute autant pour que le disque 1 pouce de l'iPod mini atteigne une capacité comparable. En admettant que 40 Go soit le seuil à atteindre pour un baladeur mp3 (ce qui n'est pas prouvé, on parle déjà d'un iPod 60 Go) le mini ne pourra pas remplacer l'iPod maxi avant deux ans, au minimum. Ou alors Apple doit prendre le risque de proposer un lecteur à la capacité dix fois inférieure à celle de ses concurrents. Je crois qu'ils auront besoin des deux, le mini va suivre son grand frère à distance, sans le remplacer du jour au lendemain.


----------



## vincmyl (11 Mars 2004)

Oui je pense comme toi, surtout qu'il vient juste de sortir


----------



## tyler_d (11 Mars 2004)

> L'iPod va donc, à mon avis, évoluer vers de nouvelles fonctionalités. On peut penser à la vidéo, effectivement, même si je ne crois pas à la visualisation de films sur un écran intégré (même couvrant toute sa surface et en couleurs, hormis pour une prévisualisation). L'iPod pourrait être utilisé comme un magnétoscope de poche, lisant des MPEG 4, MOV ou DivX connecté à une télé.



archos le fait déja. mais bon, pour compresser une vidéo, il faut autant de temps que dure la vidéo elle meme !



> Et après... Un disque dur... Un processeur... Un écran qui pourrait s'agrandir et devenir tactile... Il ne manque plus qu'un OS plus étoffé et un SDK pour que l'iPod acquière des fonctionalités que même Apple ne soupçonne pas.



un pocket pc quoi. Avec des carte mémoire de 1Go, c'est déja faisable !

non, apple doit nous surprendre, comme il l'a fait avec l'ipod.


----------



## vincmyl (11 Mars 2004)

Oui on verra fin du mois ou alors a NY fin juin


----------



## decoris (12 Mars 2004)

Moof a dit:
			
		

> L'iPod "normal" n'a plus d'avenir dans sa configuration actuelle. En effet, l'iPod Mini fait la même chose, en étant plus léger et plus petit...



transférer ses photos depuis son app.num sur l'ipod mini est impossible
enregistrer sa voix aussi...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> transférer ses photos depuis son app.num sur l'ipod mini est impossible
> enregistrer sa voix aussi...



Pour l'instant... mais Belkin va très probablement proposer la gamme d'accessoires pour l'iPod Mini... et en cinq couleurs.


----------



## decoris (20 Mars 2004)

mouais... 
je passe commande dès demain d'un ipod 15Go, d'un beklin media reader...

par contre je veux absolument l'iTalk, mais il ne sort que "courant avril" sans plus de précision et ma tante débarque des USA en belgique le 19 avril!!!! si jamais il arrive le lendemain chez elle je suis fin...

ya des taxes pour l'expédition par la poste d'un petit objet de 50g, des USA vers l'europe, de particulier à particulier?


----------



## freeaker (24 Mars 2004)

et tout simplement des VRAIES fonctions musicales, comme le fondu enchainé...parceque CA manque vraiment!


----------



## decoris (26 Mars 2004)

voilà, je viens de commander mon ipod 15 Go aux USA...

pour info, les taxes là bas sont de 10% (WA), donc il me coute un total de 292$, soit 240...


----------



## air (30 Avril 2004)

tiens y a appleinsider qui parle de l'ipod 4 ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2004)

Tôt ou tard, l'iPod pour survivre devra proposer d'autres fonctionnalités que de la musique Mp3... On pense à la vidéo ou à l'enregistrement, bien sûr, mais aussi aux fonctions actuellement disponibles sur des Pocket PC... Pour le moment, un iPod est un meilleur balladeur Mp3 que n'importe quel autre appareil basé sur de la mémoire flash... Mais Apple n'a pas le monopole du disque dur de 1 pouce... et ce n'est qu'une question de temps (et de batterie?) pour que nos Palms et autres Pocket PC n'embarquent de petits disques... Et l'iPod devenant de fait obsolète...

Il n'y a pas assez de place dans nos poches pour avoir un lecteur Mp3, un téléphone et un assistant numérique... en tout cas pas dans les miennes... Ces appareils sont condamnés à fusionner. Le dernier Archos AV 32O permet de faire plus de chose qu'un iPod et sa taille a fortement diminuée depuis la dernière génération (oui je sais l'iPod est plus joli etc...), de même que les dernières générations de téléphones portables font plus qu'un simple téléphone... Pas besoin d'être visionnaire pour voir que l'avenir se situe certainement au croisement de ces technologies: une sorte de téléphone portable, avec un petit disque dur et un grand écran... 

Apple peut vendre des iPod mini pour quelques temps encore, mais c'est un produit sans avenir... du moins dans sa forme actuelle... Comme il ne me viendrai pas à l'idée d'emmener avec moi une petite boite dans ma poche pour me donner l'heure, il me semblera bien vite inutile d'emmener cette même boîte uniquement pour me lire quelques Mp3 ! L'iPod pour survivre devra donc connaître d'importantes évolutions, sans obligatoirement passer par la case "lecteur vidéo" en premier ! Apple le sait, et il ne fait aucun doute que le champ de compétence de l'iPod évoluera à court ou moyen terme... Mais le plus important n'est pas là ! 

Le vrai défi pour Apple réside dans le portage d'Os X sur de tels périphériques ! Je ne vois pas Apple commercialiser ses futurs iPod sous Palm Os ( ne parlons pas de windows )... Pour exister sur ce format, Apple devra concevoir une version allégée de son système d'exploitation. Linux brille par sa sobriété en matière de ressources, très bien ! Quid de notre système ? Un micro-noyau facile à porter ? A quand un Os X Lite ? Voilà une annonce qui me ferait plaisir de la part de Steve Jobs! Bien plus qu'un iPod 4 vidéo-machin, ou un iPod 100Go-bidule, disponibles avec un motif à fleurs ou en bleu dalmatien...

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un iPod 5Go, acheté le jour même de sa disponibilité... On oublie souvent que cet appareil était révolutionnaire à sa sortie: 5Go, Firewire, 10h d'autonomie, des menus déroulants, etc... Depuis, on ne peut pas dire qu'Apple ai réinventé la roue... L'iPod mini est certes plus petit, mais aussi plus lent que mon vieil iPod 5Go ... 

Alors Steve, prouve nous qu'Apple est encore capable d'innover, et fait nous la démonstration d'un Mac Os Lite ! Un système ouvert qui puisse servir d'alternative à windows... Mac Os 7.5 ne demandait pas plus de puissance que sont capables de nous offrir aujourd'hui ce genre de périphériques, mais je ne retournerais pas à Mac Os 7.5 même dans ma poche!

PS: "expose" sur un Palm ça serait la classe non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Tôt ou tard, l'iPod pour survivre devra proposer d'autres fonctionnalités que de la musique...



Je n'en suis pas convaincu. "It's all about the music" qu'il dit iPapy, et il a probablement raison...

En tout cas je trouverai toujours une place dans mes poches pour un iPod (ou autre baladeur parfait).


----------



## alarache62 (30 Avril 2004)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'anonyme:
"si les PDA contionne un DD, pas la peine d'un lecteur MP3"
certa mais de monde réagit comme ça 
j'ai moi même arreté de mettre une montre à mon poignet car mon portable m'indique l'heure mais le marché de la montre ne s'est pas effondré lors du boom des portables...
Il y a de la place pour un top lecteur MP3 et pour un PDA performant les publics n'étant pas nécessairement le même selon moi.


----------



## My0sis (30 Avril 2004)

C'est-à-dire que les gens qui ont une vraie vie ont plus souvent besoin de connaître l'heure que d'écouter un Mp3... Et puis une montre, ça se rapproche un peu du bijou, on la choisie sur des critères esthétiques (à part queques psychopathes qui ont besoin d'une montre étanche à 200m 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Antiphon (30 Avril 2004)

Tout à fait d'accord avec Sardaukar: à quand une fusion du feu Newton avec iPod?


----------



## My0sis (30 Avril 2004)

Et un dock sur mon iPod ?


----------



## corbuu (2 Mai 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Tôt ou tard, l'iPod pour survivre devra proposer d'autres fonctionnalités que de la musique Mp3... On pense à la vidéo ou à l'enregistrement, bien sûr, mais aussi aux fonctions actuellement disponibles sur des Pocket PC... Pour le moment, un iPod est un meilleur balladeur Mp3 que n'importe quel autre appareil basé sur de la mémoire flash... Mais Apple n'a pas le monopole du disque dur de 1 pouce... et ce n'est qu'une question de temps (et de batterie?) pour que nos Palms et autres Pocket PC n'embarquent de petits disques... Et l'iPod devenant de fait obsolète...
> 
> Il n'y a pas assez de place dans nos poches pour avoir un lecteur Mp3, un téléphone et un assistant numérique... en tout cas pas dans les miennes... Ces appareils sont condamnés à fusionner. Le dernier Archos AV 32O permet de faire plus de chose qu'un iPod et sa taille a fortement diminuée depuis la dernière génération (oui je sais l'iPod est plus joli etc...), de même que les dernières générations de téléphones portables font plus qu'un simple téléphone... Pas besoin d'être visionnaire pour voir que l'avenir se situe certainement au croisement de ces technologies: une sorte de téléphone portable, avec un petit disque dur et un grand écran...
> 
> ...



Je suis completement d'accord avec toi.

La Gamme IPOD est double actuellement. Il est indispensable de mieux séparer les deux Ipods afin qu'ils ne se fassent pas concurrence.

Le Grand Ipod est voué à proposer d'autres Techno pour faire un vrai Ipod attractif.
Le Ipod mini est lui voué a agrandir son DD via les nouvelles Techno, comme l'ancien Ipod l'a fait (5Go...10 Go...40 Go...) sur un tarfi abordable et un design hors pair.

Moi je crois qu'Apple va nous sortir cela...avant la fin d'année.


----------



## minime (4 Mai 2004)

Un nouveau spot tv iPod+iTunes commence à être diffusé aux EU, featuring un iPod 3G (à première vue).











 Le spot est visible sur apple.com.


----------



## air (4 Mai 2004)

C'est peut etre aujourd'hui la mise a jour !!!
Bah oui y a la nouvelle pub qui vient de sortir ???

Bon OK je sort !!!


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Le spot est visible sur apple.com.



Elle est génial cette pub, elle explique en plus les précédentes (fond coloré et ombre) à ceux qui n'avaient pas trop compris de quoi ça parlait. (j'en connais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ypsoon (4 Mai 2004)

Moi je verrai bien Apple faire un deal avec Sony pour vendre sous license leur fameuses lunettes video. On pourrait les brancher au iPod nouvelle génération et regarder de la video (par exemple dans le train).

Ca ne contredirai pas les propos de Steve prétendant que regarder de la video sur un petit ecran est absurde (ce qui est aussi de mon avis).

Après ca, manquera plus qu'un soft genre iTunes mais pour ripper ses DVD en MPEG-4 sur le iPod.

Ce serait la classe, non ?


----------



## purestyle (4 Mai 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Un nouveau spot tv iPod+iTunes commence à être diffusé aux EU, featuring un iPod 3G (à première vue).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pff, y copie la coupe de cheveux du purestyle et ose mettre ces daubes de Vines...


----------



## rhodmac (6 Mai 2004)

http://www.multichannel-labs.com/pro08_e.htm

juska 137 GO de HD !!!!


----------



## cham (8 Mai 2004)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> http://www.multichannel-labs.com/pro08_e.htm
> 
> juska 137 GO de HD !!!!



Un peu tout ce qui manque à l'iPod quoi.

Ce serait de la science fiction un iPod avec des titres enchaînés sans blancs ni fondu (pour les lives, les opéras...), un tuner FM voire RDS, un micro intégré pour le dictaphone et une prise micro correcte pour les bootlegs ? Ou encore un rétro-éclairage de la même couleur, des touches qui s'enfoncent et qui cliquent (vous pouvez m'assassiner mais j'aime pô ces trucs "sensitifs") ? 

Je dois être un utopiste. Vivement Shinobi sur iPod.


----------



## minime (9 Mai 2004)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> juska 137 GO de HD !!!!



Les HD de cette capacité ne sont pas encore disponibles, mais le disque du XClef doit être interchangeable (2,5" sur le 500 et 1,8" sur le 800).


XClef HD-500 40 Go
XClef HD-800 20 Go
Photo réunissant les deux modèles


----------



## hrsg (14 Mai 2004)

Un iPod 3G qui évolue avec un écran couleur pour regarder ses photos, de 15 à 60 Go, si Toshiba a sorti un DD de 60? dailleurs est-ce tjs toshiba qui fournit les DD 1,8 des iPod?
Un iPod mini 2 Go (ça je pense pas!), 4 et plus... Possible plus?
Un iPod maxi avec un disque 2,5 de 120 Go, écran plus grand, couleur, iMovieStore et iFilm ;-)

Et pourquoi pas un iPodPDA avec un petit Mac OS X ;-) Ça, cest ma version préférée. Ou alors un palm avec un DD de 20 Go, là ça deviendrait utile un palm mais il faudrait iLife sur PalmOS (ou au moins iPhoto)


----------



## hrsg (3 Juin 2004)

Et bien oui, c'est toujours Toshiba qui livre Apple, et oui ça y est il y a bien un 60 Go


----------



## mercutio (3 Juin 2004)

Il y en a qui sont bouché ici quand on parle de l'ipod vidéo.

l'écran ne servirait qu'à la prévisualisation et le tout serait connectable à la télé (via une sortie télé+VGA tant qu'à faire) ... quitte à utiliser un dock spécifique.

à titre de comparaison, mon appareil photo numérique (HP 435 à 100 euros) le fait déjà.

Ensuite pour ceux qui trouve l'idée absurde d'embarquer ses films en poche pour les visualiser ailleurs, il y a d'autres possibilités: présentation keynote, diaporama photos et film de vacances,...
Ouvrez un peu vos esprits.

Moi je vois 2 gammes complémentaires pour l'ipod:
l'ipod mini pour Musique et transferts de petits fichiers

l'ipod 'normal" évolué (il est temps) pour le  Multimedia (AV quoi!) et  stockage de gros fichiers


----------



## hrsg (3 Juin 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a qui sont bouché ici quand on parle de l'ipod vidéo.


C'est quoi ce ton! À qui tu t'adresses?   



			
				mercutio a dit:
			
		

> l'écran ne servirait qu'à la prévisualisation et le tout serait connectable à la télé (via une sortie télé+VGA tant qu'à faire) ... quitte à utiliser un dock spécifique.
> à titre de comparaison, mon appareil photo numérique (HP 435 à 100 euros) le fait déjà.


Je sais pas à qui tu parles, mais ce ne sont que des hypothèses, perso je n'ai pas lu tout le forum   Tu emploies le conditionnel, mais tu viens de dire qu'il y en a qui sont bouchés   

Déjà qu'en temps normal ça me gonfle quand quelqu'un est pénible sur un forum, alors là juste avant un exam, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de réagir! Je craque  :hein:   :rateau:    

applus


----------



## mercutio (3 Juin 2004)

Mea culpa pour le ton, je ne voulais pas être désagréable mais lis des trucs bizarre parfois.

J'ai lu quelques fois sur le forum que un ipod "vidéo est inutile car l'écran sera trop petit pour la visualisation"... en compraison c comme si vous vouliez écouter vos morceaux par un mini baffe intégré à l'ipod ....

Donc:
ipod musique =>écouteur
ipod vidéo => cable av


l'ipod "normal" doit évoluer en fonctionnalité:
tuner, entrée audio/mic, fonction vidéo pour pouvoir montrer mes photos de vacances quand je veux...

par contre les fonctions PDA ne sont pas nécessaire.

Je vois un marché avec 2 accessoires:
-Pda/téléphone
-Boîte multimédia (ipod AV)


----------



## jeromemartin75 (5 Juin 2004)

Pour rebondir sur les rumeurs dont ce fait l'écho les pages actus d'aujourd'hui, j'ai commandé un iPod 15Go il y a 2 jours auprès d'Apple. Et là à ma grande surprise, j'ai reçu un mail d'Apple m'indiquant que ma commande était prise en compte mais ne serait pas traitée avant 10 jours. A ce titre l'AppleStore m'appellera dans 1à jours pour valider ma commande.

Ma première réaction pour commander régulièrement via Apple, a été de me dire qu'il va y avoir une remise à jour même minime de l'iPod. Surtout qu'après vérification l'AppleStore annonce 24h de délai de livraison sur le 15Go. La commande est donc bien bloquée par Apple.

Bref je ne cherche pas à jeter de l'huile sur le feu, mais beaucoup de choses concordent! La suite dans 9 jours maintenant!


----------



## kruty (5 Juin 2004)

voila c mieux


----------



## kruty (5 Juin 2004)

hop hop


----------



## Antiphon (6 Juin 2004)

L'iPod sous sa forme actuelle ou doté de la vidéo est sans doute un très bon produit, mais ne m'est d'aucune utilité?  Quoiqu'en dise Steve Jobs, l'UMTS ouvre de nouvelles voies à l'informatique mobile, et il n'est pas imaginable qu'Apple ne réponde à ce marché que par iSync, .Mac ou toute autre solution du style "emportez votre dossier Home sur votre iPod et trouvez un ordinateur ou une télévision pour le brancher". oo: Avec l'iPod, Apple a non seulement acquis une place éminente sur le marché de la musique, mais aussi une reconnaissance qui peut être portée au domaine de la téléphonie mobile et des assistants personnels. Il me paraîtrait incohérent qu'ayant Ink, iCal, Carnet d'adresses, iTunes, iPhoto, etc., ils ne proposent pas un successeur au Newton. Alors, me direz-vous, c'est un marché trop risqué, trop peu porteur... Regarde Sony!... L'arrêt du Clié sous Palm OS me semblait aller de soi dès lors que leur ordinateurs tournaient sous Windows et que la fusion avec Ericsson avait été opérée. Et puis avec HP, avec Sony même, ils peuvent se répartir le risque, non? Je pense simplement que nous allons avoir droit à un iPod _alias_ Newton. Mais, comme d'habitude, et selon la nouvelle formule, Steve Jobs attend d'avoir vu ce qui a raté pour lancer un produit qui révolutionne le marché. Et dans les domaine des PDA, il y a bien des choses à inventer?


----------



## jeromemartin75 (7 Juin 2004)

ça se confirme. Tout concorde par rapport à la mise en attente de ma commande iPod et l'annonce prévu le 15 Juin.... 

Pour ma part je table sur ITMS Européen et renouvellement gamme iPod. Les paris sont engagés!


----------



## deadlocker (11 Juin 2004)

Je suis surpris que personne n'ait rebondit sur l'annonce de l'airport express et de AirTunes, car il a fort à parier qu'Apple va continuer dans cette voie. Donc pour l'iPod 4G, je voix gros comme une maison un module externe pour être compatible avec AirTunes.


----------



## air (12 Juin 2004)

euh interne ce serait mieux, non???


----------



## deadlocker (12 Juin 2004)

Effectivement, un module interne serait le pied, mais vu comme l'iPod est petit, je me demande si ils peuvent rentrer quoique ce soit de plus à l'intérieur   

En plus, on parle d'Apple, ils auraient très bien pu mettre une entrée micro analogique au lieu de passé par un module externe. Mais il faut faire de l'argent... :hein:


----------



## olidev (12 Juin 2004)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> En plus, on parle d'Apple, ils auraient très bien pu mettre une entrée micro analogique au lieu de passé par un module externe. Mais il faut faire de l'argent... :hein:



Dans ce cas ce n'est pas Apple qui gagne de l'argent mais plutôt Griffin ou Belkin


----------



## air (12 Juin 2004)

oui tout a fait !!! mais rien n'empeche d'avoir ca a l'interieur a moins qu'vous connaissiez le design du prochain !!!


----------



## Macounette (12 Juin 2004)

Intéressant de lire toutes ces opinions qui sont en fait souvent le reflet de ce que nous attendons / aimerions voir pour un futur iPod...  

Pour ma part, j'estime que chaque machine fait à perfection ce qu'elle fait et que les machines "combinées" ne sont souvent qu'une combinaison de solutions très moyennes. Donc, (dans mon opinion) un PDA c'est un PDA, un lecteur de MP3 c'est un ... iPod  , un téléphone portable c'est un téléphone portable, et un APN c'est un APN.

A mon avis, je ne pense pas qu'Apple essaiera de faire évoluer les iPod au-delà de capacités disque supérieures ou d'une optimisation de la conso d'énergie. Un écran couleur, c'est sympa mais ça bouffe de l'énergie et donc il y aura une incidence sur l'autonomie du iPod... à voir.

Pour ce qui est d'en faire un "tout-en-un" voire un PDA multimédia comme le suggère l'un des anonymes, je ne pense pas que stratégiquement cela soit une bonne idée, encore moins avec un "OS maison" à la Linux. Pourquoi ? Parce que l'iPod est un produit grand public (nettement plus que les Macs) et que ce public est tout autant sur Windows que sur Mac. Pourquoi ? premièrement car cet OS partirait avec l'énorme handicap que de devoir se mesurer aux deux principaux acteurs du marché: PalmOS et Windows Mobile. Un OS "propriétaire" resterait très minoritaire, et pourrait même avoir pour effet de détourner de potentiels acheteurs (sous Windows) de l'iPod. Sans compter que l'offre logicielle ferait pâle figure face aux +20'000 logiciels disponibles sous PalmOS ! (pour Windows Mobile je ne connais pas les chiffres).

On sait que la stratégie d'Apple ne va pas vers un PDA Apple; mais si oui, ils feraient mieux de se procurer une licence PalmOS, car seul ce système d'exploitation est de taille à lutter contre la déferlante Pocket PC.

Pour conclure, je pense que l'iPod v4 aura peut-être un nouveau design, mais qu'il restera basiquement le même qu'actuellement, peut-être avec la couleur et 2-3 fonctions en plus...

Voili voilo...


----------



## olidev (15 Juin 2004)

*Grosse question* : Est-ce que l'Apple Store va fermer aujourd'hui peu avant midi ? Si tel est le cas, de nouveraux iPod seront sans doutes présentés, ou simplement la disponibilité de l'iPod mini.


----------



## mercutio (15 Juin 2004)

une entrée ligne, un prix revu et surtout un dock multimedia opionnel (audio/vidéo/keynote/photo, les séquences sont lues sur l'ipod qui ne sert donc que de disque dur).


----------



## tyler_d (16 Juin 2004)

> Tout concorde par rapport à la mise en attente de ma commande iPod et l'annonce prévu le 15 Juin....


alors, du nouveau pour ta commande en attente ?

Bizarre qd meme que steeve n'est pas annoncé la disponibilité du mini !


----------



## lepatron (16 Juin 2004)

Avec la sortie de Airport express je vois bien l'ipod 4 ce tourner vers le wiffi. L'ipod serrai une sorte de télécomande qui diffuse de la musique. Pour ce qui est des ecrans couleurs et de la vidéo je suis septique. Suposons que l'ipod 4 aurra du wiffi intégré, l'autonomie s'en sentira, si en plus il y a un ecran couleur... :-( dur dur pour les batteries. Si il y a un ecran couleur tout de même, je ne pense pas que se soit pour la vidéo mais pour afficher les données images lié aux mp3. Un peux comme on peu le voir sur ce genre de produit Sonos . Si Airport express aurrait eu une sortie vidéo, là on aurrai pu dire que l'ipod 4 aurrais un module image ou vidéo mais dans cette configuration le prochain ipod serra pour la musique et selement pour la musique car il le fait bien. 
je revien aux possibilité éventuelle du wiffi dans un ipod 4. Il est facile d'imaginer la radio en streaming. interessant! 
Encore une foi ce n'est que des supositions, car sans nouvelle batterie ou gestion de l'allimentation toute ces reveries sont utopique.


----------



## Surfer Libre (16 Juin 2004)

lepatron a dit:
			
		

> Avec la sortie de Airport express je vois bien l'ipod 4 ce tourner vers le wiffi. L'ipod serrai une sorte de télécomande qui diffuse de la musique. Pour ce qui est des ecrans couleurs et de la vidéo je suis septique. Suposons que l'ipod 4 aurra du wiffi intégré, l'autonomie s'en sentira, si en plus il y a un ecran couleur... :-( dur dur pour les batteries. Si il y a un ecran couleur tout de même, je ne pense pas que se soit pour la vidéo mais pour afficher les données images lié aux mp3. Un peux comme on peu le voir sur ce genre de produit Sonos . Si Airport express aurrait eu une sortie vidéo, là on aurrai pu dire que l'ipod 4 aurrais un module image ou vidéo mais dans cette configuration le prochain ipod serra pour la musique et selement pour la musique car il le fait bien.
> je revien aux possibilité éventuelle du wiffi dans un ipod 4. Il est facile d'imaginer la radio en streaming. interessant!
> Encore une foi ce n'est que des supositions, car sans nouvelle batterie ou gestion de l'allimentation toute ces reveries sont utopique.



Un ipod wifi via airport express serait une grosse avancée. Pour ce qui est des fonctions visualiseur photos c'est le minimum attendu (vu le boum des APN) et contrairement au avis des plus pessimistes, des fuites récentes de chez Apple indiquent que le prochain iPod aura bien des fonctions video compatible avec la lecture sur grand écran (Apple a recruté dans ce sens l'année dernière). 
 

Pour ce qui est de l'autonomie, c'est le point faible de l'iPod actuel et la concurence commence à proposer des balladeurs à disques dur avec des autonomies supérieures à 20 heures (sony...). La balle est dans le camps d'Apple qui devra nous surprendre, souhaitons le!


----------



## jeromemartin75 (19 Juin 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> alors, du nouveau pour ta commande en attente ?
> 
> Bizarre qd meme que steeve n'est pas annoncé la disponibilité du mini !



Apple a bien débloqué la commande sous une dizaine. Mais il n'y a pas eu de surprises 4G....
Bref j'ai reçu un 3G....

Alors à quand l'iPod 4G technologie AirTunes?


----------

